# dejar algo en un lugar



## thosecars82

Wie sagt man auf Deutsch "Dejar algo en un lugar"?

Ich stelle ein Beispiel, das mir eingefallen ist.

Eine Frau sagt am Freitag ihrem Mann: Bitte so bald, wie du  Feierabend machst, komme nach Hause und lasse deine Schlüssel auf dem Tisch der Kuche stehen, weil ich meine verloren habe. Ich werde zumindest heute abend diese mitnehmen, wenn ich mit meiner Freundinnen ausgehe.


Ist das richtig?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## susanainboqueixon

"dejar algo en un lugar" - etwas an einem Ort lassen
así que: "... und lass deine Schlüssel auf dem Küchentisch (liegen, nicht: stehen), weil..."

Un saludo,
Susana


----------



## thosecars82

Sind dann beide Ausdrücke "etwas an einem Ort lassen" und "etwas an einem Ort liegen lassen" richtig? Bedeuten die Beiden auch genau "dejar algo en un lugar"?


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Para mi, es más correcto (más alemán, supongo) decir "Lass die Schlüssel auf dem Tisch liegen." en vez de decir "Lass die Schlüssel auf dem Tisch." Pero eso tampoco es un error.
Y luego depende de la cosa, si es "stehen" o "liegen":
Ich habe das schmutzige Geschirr auf dem Tisch stehen gelassen. - He dejado la vajilla sucia en la mesa.


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo thosecars82,

ergänzend möchte ich noch hinzufügen, dass "liegen lassen" oft auch als Synonym für "vergessen" verwendet wird. Es kommt natürlich immer auf den Kontext an.
Wenn jemand z.B. sagt: "Ich habe die Autoschlüssel in der Firma liegen lassen", dann nimmt man an, er hat sie dort vergessen.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tömk

Como complemento a lo que se ha dicho: _liegen_ y _stehen_ significan en este contexto "dejar algo en un lugar", con la diferencia de que "liegen" quiere decir que algo está "acostado o en posición horizontal", y "stehen" quiere decir que algo está "de pie o en posición vertical". Por tanto, con las llaves no se puede usar "stehen" ya que las llaves están "acostadas o en posición horizontal" y no están "de pie o en posición vertical".

Espero se entienda.


----------



## osa_menor

Tömk said:


> _liegen_ _*lassen *_y _stehen *lassen *_ significan en este contexto "dejar algo en un lugar", con la diferencia de que "liegen" quiere decir que algo está "acostado o en posición horizontal", y "stehen" quiere decir que algo está "de pie o en posición vertical". Por tanto, con las llaves no se puede usar "stehen" ya que las llaves están "acostadas o en posición horizontal" y no están "de pie o en posición vertical".


----------



## thosecars82

Tömk said:


> Como complemento a lo que se ha dicho: _liegen_ y _stehen_ significan en este contexto "dejar algo en un lugar", con la diferencia de que "liegen" quiere decir que algo está "acostado o en posición horizontal", y "stehen" quiere decir que algo está "de pie o en posición vertical". Por tanto, con las llaves no se puede usar "stehen" ya que las llaves están "acostadas o en posición horizontal" y no están "de pie o en posición vertical".
> 
> Espero se entienda.


Ok, das verstehe ich. Es gibt aber Gegenstände wie die Bälle, die rund sind. Was gilt für diese Art von Fällen?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Tonerl

thosecars82 said:


> Ok, das verstehe ich. Es gibt aber Gegenstände wie die Bälle, die rund sind. Was gilt für diese Art von Fällen?



*Einen Ball kannst du ebenfalls irgendwo "hinlegen", oder "liegenlassen", z.B. im Flur, oder auf dem Tisch, oder in einen Schrank "legen", weil er sonst nur "rumkullert" (hacer rodar) !

Saludos*


----------



## Tömk

Tonerl said:


> *Einen Ball kannst du ebenfalls irgendwo "hinlegen", oder "liegenlassen", z.B. im Flur, oder auf dem Tisch, oder in einen Schrank "legen", weil er sonst nur "rumkullert" (hacer rodar) !*


Kann man auch sagen: einen Ball in einen Schrank _hinlegen/liegenlassen_, oder nur in einen Schrank _legen_?


----------



## Tonerl

"Kann man auch sagen: einen Ball in einen Schrank _hinlegen/liegenlassen_, oder nur in einen Schrank _legen_?"

Du kannst einen Ball in einen Schrank "legen/hineinlegen", oder ihn im Schrank "liegenlassen/vergessen" !

Saludos


----------



## Tömk

Alles klar!


----------

